# This is all you killer!!



## rnelson5 (Feb 16, 2014)

I couldn't help but to think of you when i saw this!! You gonna have some splainin to do when your wife finds out about those 100 g&h decoys you are planning on adding to that diver spread!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 16, 2014)

she will never know. Already got so many decoys all she want is for me to pick them up out of the yard and put them in the decoy shed. Yes I have a decoy shed.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2014)

LOL!!!   I feel ya Killer.  My wife doesnt really know whats new "huntin stuff" and whats old.   It better that way aint it?  
Nice work on a dedicated shed by the way!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 16, 2014)

She bought the shed for me.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2014)

Must be love.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 16, 2014)

If you weren't already married I'd say marry her.


----------



## Apache_Mech15 (Feb 16, 2014)

Man wish my wife would buy me a she'd for my hunting g stuff.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2014)

Apache_Mech15 said:


> Man wish my wife would buy me a she'd for my hunting g stuff.


 call me son.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2014)

You know nelson luvs me.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 17, 2014)

killer elite said:


> she will never know. Already got so many decoys all she want is for me to pick them up out of the yard and put them in the decoy shed. Yes I have a decoy shed.



she wont be finding out about them because I'll be the one dropping them off in the middle of the night!  then I'll be the one in trouble!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 17, 2014)

You shouldn't need any more dekes with all those in your shed!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 17, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You know nelson luvs me.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


>


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 17, 2014)

I love the waterfowl forum!!!You guys have a sense of humor


----------



## chase870 (Feb 17, 2014)

I keep mine in a 16 foot enclosed trailer, easier to move around and add decoys to it. Out of sight out of mind ya know


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

Got me a gallon of flat black paint the other day.


----------



## king killer delete (May 11, 2014)

Just bought another dozen G&H blue Bills Friday


----------



## rnelson5 (May 11, 2014)

Good i know who to call round bout November!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2014)

Just got my next dozen g and h blue bills


----------



## T-N-T (May 21, 2014)

So how many dozen does that make?  148 dozen deeks in Killers spread?!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 21, 2014)

Your wife is going to be mad when she finds out how many trips to disney world yall could have taken with all the money you spent on them decoys!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2014)

Right now 134.  Of which 4 dozen are G&H blue bills. 2 dozen G&H Ring necks. 2 dozen over size GHG buffle  heads. The rest are GHG ring necks & Blue bills along with some storm front Canvas Backs and a dozen Gooseanders (Common Mergansers) I also have 4 dozen mallards that are with my buddy Kelly in Augusta that are painted into blue bills. They are not in the 134 count.


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Your wife is going to be mad when she finds out how many trips to disney world yall could have taken with all the money you spent on them decoys!!!!!



We are going back next month for 4 and in Sept for 4 days and December for 9 days before Christmas.


----------



## T-N-T (May 22, 2014)

Disney is likely the funnest, most expensive place on earth.  I love and hate it....


----------



## king killer delete (May 22, 2014)

26/27/28/Check out ,29 June,2014, At the Animal Kingdom lodge. 1539.29 with a meal package. remember I am a pass holder so that means no tickets.


----------



## T-N-T (May 22, 2014)

When I grow up, I want to be killer elite.


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2014)

I haven't bought any decoys in the last two years ... cuz I still have boxes I haven't opened from years past!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 23, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> I haven't bought any decoys in the last two years ... cuz I still have boxes I haven't opened from years past!



I feel ya. I am kicking myself right now though......I bought 4 dozen GhG decoys a few years ago when a local store was going out of business and now i can't find them.................. Hmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## dom (May 23, 2014)

chase870 said:


> I keep mine in a 16 foot enclosed trailer, easier to move around and add decoys to it. Out of sight out of mind ya know



best idea right there. looks like i'm going to be keepin my enclosed trailer after all!


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2014)

Yea I told a guy today when he grows up he can be just as cool as me. New I phone 250 dollar oakly ( SP) sun glasses, 45000 dollar truck And I do not know how many decoys I have. I think I still have some old herters foam ring necks and I think I still have 4 JC higgins paper decoys that get hunted over from time to time and I have about 30 super Mag mallards and blacks that I have had since the early 80s. all my goose deocys were bought when you could only kill one goose a year in Georgia and I really dont know how many i have given away in the last 10 years.


----------



## king killer delete (May 30, 2014)

Just bought another dozen G&H on 5/29. This time I went with Ring necks cause I got a better deal on them. 119.00 a dozen out Calf. That make 3 dozen G&H ring necks and 4 dozen G&H blue bills.


----------

